# New Large Scale Decoder MX695 with TrueSound DCC™



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Product Announcement [/b](availability March)*: *
 
Evolution from MX690 to MX695
 
_Next Generation of Large Scale decoders by Zimo_
 
Although technologically the MX69 and MX690 product families are still very competitive they are giving way to the next generation - the *MX695* family.  The new decoders include many innovative features as well as improvements for ease of use.  In addition the new Generation helps in some cases to keep costs in check.  Some details:
 
[*] High motor and function output currents without heat sinks due to low heat generation
[*] Up to 15 function outputs
[*] Special output for smoke generator
[*] 4 Servo outputs for standard connectors
[*] 3 low voltage output 5V(constant), 8 V constant (constant), 1,2 – track voltage (variable)
[*] Audio output up to 14 Watts with loudness controller
[*] Input for electronic flywheel (storage capacitor)
[*] Optimized Analog characteristics (especially low start voltage)
[*] All established ZIMO functionality and flexibility continues to be included
[/list]  
*The family consists of:*
MX695KV
Fully equipped with 36 screw terminals, 15 function outputs, 3 low voltage output, 4 servo direct plug-ins, 2 potis, SUSI connector
 
MX695KS
Reduced version with only 28 screw terminals, 8 function outputs, one low voltage 8V
 
MX695LV
Fully equipped (like MXKV) but with three 12-pol pin-strips instead of the more expensive screw terminals.
 
MX695LS
Reduced version with 2 12-pol pin-strips, 8 function outputs, directly fitting instead of the often used ESU decoders
 
MX695KN
Decoder without sound, 20 screw terminals, 8 function outputs, 8V low voltage.
 
The cost of the decoders will be in line with the current versions while the decoders equipped with the pin-strips will be more affordable.
 

*MX696 – additionally planned large scale decoders*
Those decoders (following shortly after the MX695 family) will have the same physical dimension as the current MX69 /MX 690 which are needed in some cases for compatibility and form factor reasons.
   









MX695KV – Fully equipped with screw terminals, 50x30 mm, without break-off  flaps (shown prototype with the servo connectors)
 








MX695LS – The cost effective alternative of the fully equipped large scale sound decoder
 










Connection diagram of the MX695 board for the fully equipped version.  The reduced version 8 of the top right connection go away.
 
*Special Note:*
The currently sold enhancement boards of the 690 generation are no longer needed, because the added audio power, loudness control, capacity connection, and screw terminals are standard features of the 695 decoder generation.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Axel, any word on when they are going to be available?
How are the sound files going to be done on these, same as the other Zimo's?
Will the programing software also be enhanced and simplified, and possibly translated to English as my German is not what it was 30 years ago









Ron


----------

